
Ask HN: How to Contribute to the Markdown Standard? - jason_slack
I have some ideas for extending the Markdown standard. I&#x27;d prefer to try and work to get them into the Markdown standard.<p>However, I don&#x27;t know how to do this. Gruber invented Markdown. I can&#x27;t seem to find out how to get involved in shaping future standards.
======
theschmed
I believe at this time the Commonmark spec is your best avenue to pursue.

~~~
jason_slack
Much appreciated. This looks perfect. Thank you for taking the time to reply
to my submission.

